
Microsoft open sources Trill, a tool for processing a trillion events per day - openmaze
https://www.onmsft.com/news/microsoft-open-sources-trill-an-internal-tool-for-processing-a-trllion-events-per-day
======
otterley
Direct link: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-open-
source...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-open-sources-
trill-to-deliver-insights-on-a-trillion-events-a-day/)

------
mr_overalls
Is there an analogue to this in the Apache Big Data universe? Similar to
Kafka, perhaps?

~~~
pram
Sounds more like a streaming Cassandra.

------
icholy
I wonder how this compares to Esper

------
hbcondo714
> To get your hands on Trill, Microsoft is asking people to reach out via
> email to the company using asktrill@microsoft.com. We expect to see its
> GitHub repository spring up in the next few months.

So it's not open sourced yet but it appears private companies are already
using Trill even though it's an internal Microsoft project

~~~
Nelkins
Looks pretty open source to me:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/trill](https://github.com/Microsoft/trill)

~~~
hbcondo714
Thanks, wonder why the article said they expect to see its GitHub repository
spring up in the next few months

~~~
AzureStreaming
Hi, this is indeed open source and available right now on
[https://github.com/Microsoft/Trill](https://github.com/Microsoft/Trill) We
will edit the original announcement to make that clear. We also reached out to
OnMSFT to see if they can edit the article with this info. Let us know if you
have any question or feedback.

